# LFTS 10-27



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'll be on stand today waiting for a buck we call the flier ten. He's a typical ten with just a little point coming out the side of his brow tine. And if he don't show up settle for the uneven eight. Good luck out there. This morning is going to be the perfect storm. 

Side note. Ever wake up and hear this in your head...... on days I'm up early and jacked up I do lol.


----------



## HuntinMichigan (Mar 14, 2021)

Flight of the arrow said:


> Sending best wishes for your mother !
> Flight


Thanks


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Best wishes for OGB's mom today


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

HuntinMichigan said:


> My mom is having her left eye done today also.
> Had the right one done couple weeks ago.


Hope all goes well for her.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Good luck guys. I have a Covid booster scheduled midday then headed out to camp for a few days.west winds switching to south by dark.


----------



## grousebaby (Aug 7, 2013)

Cool at the cabin last night. Fired up the wood burning stove first time for the year. Should be a great morning in my favorite tree stand.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Up and will do a short sit behind the house this AM. Try to capitalize on these north winds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

32F with a light variable wind, hope it picks a direction before I pick a stand. Northern Antrim. Heading out!


----------



## Daisycutter (Jul 7, 2007)

Up and in, Livingston county. 2nd sit on this farm this year, first for this stand. One of my favorite stands but rarely get a good wind. Hunting hard the next two days, we shall see. 

Good luck all.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Good luck! I’m at work today…. But have plenty of time off starting Friday. Cameras and movement have been very slow the past week on the properties I hunt. Hoping next week is better! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Got one blowing a ways out. Can’t see how it could have been me my walk was all upwind and I didn’t hear anything spook out. Thinking it was the neighbor couple houses down. Hoping. Hunt might have ended before it began. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HitFactor (Oct 19, 2021)

I'm in. Cass County. 32 degrees, almost no wind, clear skies.

Hunting NE corner of standing corn surrounded by woods.

First of 5 days off. Been looking forward to this.

Good luck guys.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Slipped into a ladder stand that’s perfect for a East and good for a North wind. Good luck to everyone lucky enough to get in the woods today !!
Flight


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I wish you guys would kill something!


----------



## LITTLECLEO (Apr 14, 2015)

Go GETTEM boys n girls,it’s GO TIME ,let’s paint the carpet RED…….


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Wish I was out but have to wait until tomorrow. 
Killed one of my best bucks ever October 27, 1983. Dressed out over 220 pounds, and put 126 pounds of boneless venison in the freezer.
Good luck out there! Or, should I just say - shoot straight!









<----<<<


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

I just finished setting up. About an hour later than I wanted. Fog on the river was unreal. So thick at times I could barely see the front of my boat. Wasn't until 7:15 that i could see well enough to Navigate.


----------



## Ruthunter (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm in! 1st deer came through before light. Frost on the ground. 1st morning sit since opening week. 









Sent from my SM-G991U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Out in Ottawa, should be a great morning in God's great creation


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Another one blowing a ways out. Gotta be a neighbor or something else. 

Gonna let things settle down then tickle the rattle bag a bit. See if I can’t shake something up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chrisjan (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Called it when the air brakes started whooshing from the new construction going up a few houses down. Kind of sucks the pretty out of the ambiance. That and no deer helped make it an easy decision. Debating on if i'll go out this afternoon or not.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Didn't go, went on the track from.hell last night.... I'm glad we don't have cottonmouths and alligators or we would have probably run into them.both

I love tracking but this buddy calls again I'm out


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

d_rek said:


> Who setup your bow AJ? Neighbor was looking for a reputable mathews dealer in the area. Only one i'm aware of is VF, but i'm not sure i'd attach the word 'reputable' to all the techs there.


Only take my bow to Fred at THS in Port Huron. The hock shop. I'm debating going there instead but since voights is a Matthew's dealer it "should" be free. Frees not always good. Maybe you just made my mind up !!! Fred's A+ with all my bows


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Just watched a shooter tending a doe


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

chrisjan said:


> View attachment 862283


woo.


----------



## chrisjan (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

chrisjan said:


> View attachment 862287


Congrats! His neck looks like its swelled up.


----------



## Daisycutter (Jul 7, 2007)

chrisjan said:


> View attachment 862287


Congrats! Nice buck!


----------



## Daisycutter (Jul 7, 2007)

7 total so far here. 6 DNF and one 2 1/2 year old 8.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

chrisjan said:


> View attachment 862287


That'll do pig!! 

Nice buck, congrats! 

Should be many more today.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Lomanz said:


> Seen him cross cut corn field & looked to be looking for spot to lay down. How long would you guys give it? Someone else’s property too


Looking for a spot to lay down? Sounds like liver or guts. 6-12 hours.


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

chrisjan said:


> View attachment 862287


Nice work! Congrats!


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

chrisjan said:


> View attachment 862287


Nice job, congrats!


----------



## ScipioCreekAssasin (Dec 21, 2017)

Congrats Chris. My first morning sit of the year. DARK and crisp walk in. Deer on the move before daylight. A dozen doe and fawns and 3 bucks so far. Watched one make a rub while his older brother bumped the doe around. Now I just need dad to show up. Either way its a beautiful morning in south central michigan to be in the woods. Couple of them perverts pics below.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Looking for a spot to lay down? Sounds like liver or guts. 6-12 hours.


Yup give him plenty of time but leave enough time get him.get out before neighbor gets outta work


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

chrisjan said:


> View attachment 862287


Way to go! Nice one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

chrisjan said:


> View attachment 862287


Awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

5 so far but unsure what the 5th one is. Epic button buck fight at 25 yards with a clear winner. One got completely knocked over on the ground. Pretty fun to watch.


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

chrisjan said:


> View attachment 862287


Congrats Chris!


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Congrats! Seemed like a great morning. Knew we’d see arrows painted.


----------



## Guy63 (Jan 7, 2018)

Lomanz said:


> Seen him cross cut corn field & looked to be looking for spot to lay down. How long would you guys give it? Someone else’s property too


It's cold keep hunting.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Flight of the arrow said:


> I hope your tight AJ, better get your bow fixed and get out there buddy !
> Flight


Come on Flight...AJ's always tight! Just sometimes a little tighter!


----------



## Crazy Bird Hunter (Jun 23, 2005)

chrisjan said:


> View attachment 862287


Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Two nice eight points slowly went by together


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

chrisjan said:


> View attachment 862287


Heck ya, congrats!
Flight


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Lomanz said:


> Seen him cross cut corn field & looked to be looking for spot to lay down. How long would you guys give it? Someone else’s property too


So he is walking ? Do you have permission to recover from that property ? If you are looking for thoughts on tracking/recovering you should provide some details. He might be dead or dead soon in the first bit of cover next to the corn.

L & O


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

this spike makes 5 bucks and about 20dnf


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Deer number whatever….just a fawn but I think I will stay until 11:00.
Flight


----------



## HitFactor (Oct 19, 2021)

This little guy came by.









Then I shot his mom. Saw blood gushing before she ran into woods. Should be an easy track. Headed back to truck to change my boots. Then I'll go find her. The BB is bleating not to far away, close to where I think she crashed.


----------



## Frozenfish (Dec 20, 2004)

Driving me nuts. What is "DNF"? Doe and fawn??

Good luck to all those out!


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Dumb-nut focker... 
Doe and fawn ..
<----<<<


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Still moving in Ottawa its been a great morning so far


----------



## Ruthunter (Oct 20, 2010)

Deer just starting moving here. 5 dnf's and a young 8.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

I've had sporadic deer moving around and I've had to pay close attention or I'd be sol by the time they were close. A few spikes, 6pt and about 8dnf so far.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Slower than expected. 2 dnfs and the spike. Going to hunt until about 11 then hassle home to get stuff done. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

dafalls said:


> I’m in, light frost in PI County. Hunting for my dad today who passed away 5 years ago at 63. Last year he sent me a nice buck on his birthday and I wasn’t in the blind to see it, this year I’m not going to miss it!


Be great to get one for your dad hope he sends one by you that would be great


----------



## chrisjan (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks all, honestly he’s a little smaller than I thought, but I think I got a little excited, he was making Rubs thrashing trees coming through and I saw brow tines that were long compared to the rack and I thought it was a different buck. But either way, beautiful morning had quite a few deer moving, and a really fun and exciting hunt. We never know which will be our last, so I try to enjoy every bit of it… I’m only 41, but I was able to get my 78 year old dad to come help me get it out of the woods, so could not have enjoyed it more. Best luck to everyone here.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

chrisjan said:


> View attachment 862287


Congrats nice one


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Good sit. 11 DNF. No boys but they’ll be around shortly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Frozenfish said:


> Driving me nuts. What is "DNF"? Doe and fawn??


Also written with the small "n". DnF


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Was going to sit till 11:00 but the wind is swirling, don’t need it to blow into bedding.
Flight


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Dang guys! Sure looks/sounds like some great movement this morning. Love seeing the pics of bucks cruising mid/late morning...great sign that things are taking off. Weather looks great the next few days...lots of blood will be spilled. Too bad I have wedding stuff Fri/Sat/Sunday...but I'll be following along with you all. Good luck!


----------



## Walleyeguy10 (12 mo ago)

Decided to rest the ankle for one more day yesterday and I’m glad I did with the winds we had today is shaping up to be a great afternoon hunt and I’ll most definitely be in a tree


----------



## Walleyeguy10 (12 mo ago)

PS…. saw two goood bucks on my way to take kids to school this morning one was chasing and one was just cruising in someone’s yard but they are definitely on there feet


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Lomanz said:


> Seen him cross cut corn field & looked to be looking for spot to lay down. How long would you guys give it? Someone else’s property too


A couple of hours at least. But a few questions, did you find your arrow? If so, what does it look like? How did the deer act after you stuck him? Also any blood at impact site and if so, what did it look like? Send pictures if possible. Depending on your answers I may suggest a longer wait time than a couple hours. Good luck!


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

chrisjan said:


> View attachment 862287


Nice buck!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

chrisjan said:


> View attachment 862287


Congrats! Been waiting to see some red.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

HitFactor said:


> This little guy came by.
> View attachment 862297
> 
> 
> Then I shot his mom. Saw blood gushing before she ran into woods. Should be an easy track. Headed back to truck to change my boots. Then I'll go find her. The BB is bleating not to far away, close to where I think she crashed.


Congrats


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

chrisjan said:


> View attachment 862287





chrisjan said:


> View attachment 862287


Sweet!! Congrats


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Couple more minutes then I'm going to get down. I was hoping this scrape was going to get hit late morning but no shooters. Try again this afternoon.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

chrisjan said:


> Thanks all, honestly he’s a little smaller than I thought, but I think I got a little excited, he was making Rubs thrashing trees coming through and I saw brow tines that were long compared to the rack and I thought it was a different buck. But either way, beautiful morning had quite a few deer moving, and a really fun and exciting hunt. We never know which will be our last, so I try to enjoy every bit of it… I’m only 41, but I was able to get my 78 year old dad to come help me get it out of the woods, so could not have enjoyed it more. Best luck to everyone here.


He got you excited and that's all that matters. Nice buck.


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

chrisjan said:


> View attachment 862287


Congrats!!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

chrisjan said:


> View attachment 862287


Congrats on a beauty! Looks so pretty in those golden fall leaves.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Looking to him this afternoon He’s a local that’s been here all year


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

With the woods being so quiet this morning, I slowly stood up and grabbed the bow when I heard a stick break. A few minutes later I start to see movem
















ent and know immediately it is a buck!

He slowly makes his way to me browsing and scent checking the wind.

He steps out in my shooting lane at 20 yards but by then I already know he is not a shooter. 

So incredibly exciting to see them like that!


----------



## Daisycutter (Jul 7, 2007)

Well, I’m still holding down the fort. No late morning/mid day movement as yet. This is a great all day spot in another week or so, but my prime time hunting will be limited due to work travel. So, I’m here today…may as well enjoy it since the wind is right. Should be good movement in here this afternoon if nothing else. At least, that’s the plan.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

I moved closer to bedding at 10 now I’m stuck here doe and fawn came by laid down 50 yds upwind 🤦‍♂️


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Here are the pictures off all the deer I saw the morning

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.


I didn't see crap. Fog didn't lift until 9:30. Every other properties cameras have been blowing up all morning but where I was.


----------



## BelieveX (May 5, 2020)

dafalls said:


> I’m in, light frost in PI County. Hunting for my dad today who passed away 5 years ago at 63. Last year he sent me a nice buck on his birthday and I wasn’t in the blind to see it, this year I’m not going to miss it!


Best of luck today, shoot a big one. I kinda know what you're going through. I hunt PI at the camp where my dad was a member 36 years ago when he passed away. Since then, I was fortunate to take his membership and hunt with my relatives. The camp has been in the family now for 67 years and all of the original members have passed on, but we all remember them well. Still think of my dad when a shooter is sent my way. After you shoot the Big one, send a smaller one my way they're easier for me to drag.....lol

Sent from my SM-G975U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Just got done making my buddies at camp lunch... A favorite, always a hit
> 
> Deep fried Hard boiled eggs
> 
> View attachment 862327


Never heard of that looks good.Bet thatcamp loves you


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

First morning hunt, and it didn't disappoint. 6 bucks and 6 dnf. I don't think any of the doe were in heat, but there was strong interest from all bucks. 1 dandy, and another one I'd probably shoot, just 50 yards too far. As much as I hate to do it, I'm going to bring my climber out in the morning and make a move. I just seen way to much activity 50 yards east of me. I had my range finder in my hand for an hour, couldn't even think about looking at phone. Weather looks very similar next 2 mornings, so I'll know where I'll be.


----------



## aph (Oct 21, 2002)

snortwheeze said:


> Brand new VXR better fix it and I will be shooting and back out! Would already be at shop but don't open for a bit yet.
> 
> Alright enough about me. Shoot Straight fellas. Check back later enjoy the cold no wind morning and the critters waking up  can't wait to check back. There will be a bunch of blood spilled!
> 
> Good luck!


I have a couple back up crossbows if you need to borrow one... not sure where you are located, but i am heading to camp near barryton/weidman tommorow.....


----------



## aph (Oct 21, 2002)

chrisjan said:


> Thanks all, honestly he’s a little smaller than I thought, but I think I got a little excited, he was making Rubs thrashing trees coming through and I saw brow tines that were long compared to the rack and I thought it was a different buck. But either way, beautiful morning had quite a few deer moving, and a really fun and exciting hunt. We never know which will be our last, so I try to enjoy every bit of it… I’m only 41, but I was able to get my 78 year old dad to come help me get it out of the woods, so could not have enjoyed it more. Best luck to everyone here.


Sounds like you got what is important all figured out! congrats on a great morning.


----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

Nice morning, supper cold crunchy, did my best getting in, until sitting on a loud frozen chair. Sat until warmed by the sun and came in at 11am. Nada zip zero deer but nice all the same.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

RHRoss said:


> Kill Her


That would be the easy option but she’s 50 yds all I can see is nose and ears...rifle I would have. I’ve tried everything except climbing down. I have great cover and don’t want it exposed


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Lomanz said:


> Watched him take his time cutting across 150yd stretch of cut corn. Back pedaled in the middle about 3 steps, weird. He was struggling when he was moving. Definitely made it to the other side where it’s great bedding & thick


Did you see the hit ? Liver ? Liver and 1 lung ? Liver and stomach ? Stomach only ?
While ya never want to push a sick deer, there is no reason to let a dead deer lay an extra 4-6 hours on the ground when the temperature is into the 40s and climbing.

L & O


----------



## Lomanz (May 5, 2009)

Found my arrow, only 12” penatration?


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Just got done making my buddies at camp lunch... A favorite, always a hit
> 
> Deep fried Hard boiled eggs
> 
> View attachment 862327


Interesting


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Lomanz said:


> Found my arrow, only 12” penatration?


That's almost all the way through the deer. Wouldn't worry about that. What was on the arrow? Color blood? Slimy stuff? Maybe post a pic of the arrow. We aren't trying to be know it alls...just trying to help. Any contact with the property owner?


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Just checking in anybody shoot a biggin?


----------



## HitFactor (Oct 19, 2021)

HitFactor said:


> Then I shot his mom. Saw blood gushing before she ran into woods. Should be an easy track. Headed back to truck to change my boots. Then I'll go find her. The BB is bleating not to far away, close to where I think she crashed.


She didn't go far.

Rage for Crossbow.









Tonight I'll be back out looking for her Grandfather.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

ottertrapper said:


> That would be the easy option but she’s 50 yds all I can see is nose and ears...rifle I would have. I’ve tried everything except climbing down. I have great cover and don’t want it exposed


Can you throw a stick or something? Spook her outta there without her knowing where it came from?


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Delta Bravo....this is Foxtrot Charlie requesting permission for take off via Tall Tree Stick launcher.....


----------



## Lomanz (May 5, 2009)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> That's almost all the way through the deer. Wouldn't worry about that. What was on the arrow? Color blood? Slimy stuff? Maybe post a pic of the arrow. We aren't trying to be know it alls...just trying to help. Any contact with the property owner?


Got permission from landowner, we’re good there. No gut smell, not a lot a blood at about 50 yards from shot where found broken off back part of arrow


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

HitFactor said:


> She didn't go far.
> 
> Rage for Crossbow.
> View attachment 862333
> ...


Excellent shot! Congrats


----------



## Daisycutter (Jul 7, 2007)

Well since I don’t have any deer disturbing my mid day sit, here is a little look at one of my favorite all day set ups. Although, admittedly this is a week or so too early for it to really be what it normally is.









Hayfield to my left (south/southwest). Hopefully this is full of feeding deer in a couple hours.









Pinch in at end of hayfield that Goes into a 100 yard strip of scrub trees and tall grass. Often good bedding but lots of chasing and rutting activity here at the right time. The two small trees in center of pic are 30 yards on the nose, always have an active scrape (not even started yet) and I’ve killed most of the deer off this stand between me and those trees.









Area straight in front of me is littered with trails in the tall grass. All the rubbing, sparring, tending, and other fun rut activities tend to happen here.









To my right, about 75-80 yards to a crop field. Was beans last year and wheat this year (winter wheat now). Creates a lot of movement through this small funnel between the hayfield and that crop field.

Well, now to just hope something wants to move through the funnel this afternoon. I am very surprised, based on other reports, that the scrapes that are always active along the edge of the hayfield haven’t even been started yet this year.


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

ottertrapper said:


> That would be the easy option but she’s 50 yds all I can see is nose and ears...rifle I would have. I’ve tried everything except climbing down. I have great cover and don’t want it exposed


I thought ya said she was inside 30 yds, so I guess ya shoulda brought some snacks and just stay in all day lol


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

HitFactor said:


> She didn't go far.
> 
> Rage for Crossbow.
> 
> ...


 Congrats!


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Lomanz said:


> Got permission from landowner, we’re good there. No gut smell, not a lot a blood at about 50 yards from shot where found broken off back part of arrow


If liver/guts, you would think it would be a pass through or at least more penetration and not a snapped off arrow. Broadhead end is most likely in the deer. I would guess a forward or high hit. Hopefully you caught a lung. After going that far across the field, I would guess he laid down within a short distance in the thick cover. Not unusual for there not to be much blood on a forward or high hit without an exit. Wishing you the best of luck, man! It's now been 5-6 hours after the shot...hopefully he is laying just into the thick stuff deader than dead. But take it slow when you do enter the thick stuff.


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Congrats to all the successful hunters! 
Trail running Red Rocks NV this morning. 
Now on the way to the Grand Canyon for R2R2R tomorrow morning. Back in the tree stand Sunday night if everything goes well.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Lomanz said:


> Got permission from landowner, we’re good there. No gut smell, not a lot a blood at about 50 yards from shot where found broken off back part of arrow


I'd go get my deer. Still have time to hunt tonight if you go right now. 

Probably hit the opposite shoulder. If the broadhead is still in it, it is soup inside there.


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Roger that Foxtrot charlie...hear you loud and clear.. you are clear for launch. Clear for LAUNCH! All systems are GO!











*And if you screw up just this much, you'll be flying a cargo plane full of rubber dog crap out of Hong Kong!!!

GO GETTUM FELLAZ!!!! AIM SMALL....MISS SMALL!!!!!*


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Congrats successful hunters, I just climbed in for the afternoon.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

snortwheeze said:


> Only take my bow to Fred at THS in Port Huron. The hock shop. I'm debating going there instead but since voights is a Matthew's dealer it "should" be free. Frees not always good. Maybe you just made my mind up !!! Fred's A+ with all my bows


I always forget about THS. Been in there a few times when were taking our kids to the Y but generally don't get up to that side of town for much.


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

jiggin is livin said:


> I'd go get my deer. Still have time to hunt tonight if you go right now.
> 
> Probably hit the opposite shoulder. If the broadhead is still in it, it is soup inside there.


I’m going with a dead deer, I would go get it


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

jiggin is livin said:


> Can you throw a stick or something? Spook her outta there without her knowing where it came from?


We think alike finally reached one did just that she never flinched!! Lol...so I remembered I had my snort wheeze call figured that will get her moving....NOPE!! Lol... so then moved called to estrous grunt she stood right up came right at me! I’m like what?? I coulda drilled her at 18 yds easy I passed and she came all the way to 12 looking for that doe! Then a red squirrel chattered off to my left and she about lost her mind lol took off running so I got out clean! Squirrels are good for something! Back in stand by 3:45


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

RHRoss said:


> I thought ya said she was inside 30 yds, so I guess ya shoulda brought some snacks and just stay in all day lol


If I said 30 it was a typo on my end. Already shot two does and one buck so didn’t need the meat just needed her to leave. It was fun but I was teeth chattering


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Lomanz said:


> Found my arrow, only 12” penatration?


That's good penetration and I agree that if you hit gut or liver you would've passed through completely. At a minimum, if you have the spot marked on the other side of the field I would sneak over to that spot and look for blood and see where he went into the woods at and reevaluate based on what you find. If it looks really good I'd track now (it's been 6 hours) if it's questionable I'd mark the blood and wait a couple more hours and start tracking a couple hours before sunset.


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

vsmorgantown said:


> That's good penetration and I agree that if you hit gut or liver you would've passed through completely. At a minimum, if you have the spot marked on the other side of the field I would sneak over to that spot and look for blood and see where he went into the woods at and reevaluate based on what you find. If it looks really good I'd track now (it's been 6 hours) if it's questionable I'd mark the blood and wait a couple more hours and start tracking a couple hours before sunset.


6hrs, I’d go in there now, get that deer and get it hung in the cooler, go in the house, have a quick something to eat, take a dump and get back into one of stands for the evening hunt!!!


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Been seriously slacking this year, have only been out 3 times. Life keeps getting in the way of my hunting!!! Get out at work at 4:00 today, gonna try to haul butt out to a tree. Guy from work sent me a picture at 1:00 of a giant that was out cruising a field edge.


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

vsmorgantown said:


> That's good penetration and I agree that if you hit gut or liver you would've passed through completely. At a minimum, if you have the spot marked on the other side of the field I would sneak over to that spot and look for blood and see where he went into the woods at and reevaluate based on what you find. If it looks really good I'd track now (it's been 6 hours) if it's questionable I'd mark the blood and wait a couple more hours and start tracking a couple hours before sunset.


Maybe I missed it but did we ever learn the angle of the shot? Ground or treestand?


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

I am in fo the evenin! Beauty of a day! Tempted to limit out on 5 of the 8 squirrels workin this oak tree but I’ll refrain! Good luck all!


----------



## reflex2004 (Jan 28, 2011)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Just got done making my buddies at camp lunch... A favorite, always a hit
> 
> Deep fried Hard boiled eggs
> 
> View attachment 862327


There is no scentblocker suit made that will hold that stink back this afternoon. Better play the wind right, both the weather wind and the wind from your shorts.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

anagranite said:


> Maybe I missed it but did we ever learn the angle of the shot? Ground or treestand?


No. No.

L & O


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

I’m in.


----------



## Walleyeguy10 (12 mo ago)

Limped in for the afternoon on the edge of some good bedding spooked a doe on my way I’m not seeing sign like I’d hoped but you never know


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm a little suprised at the number of people encouraging @Lomanz to go after that deer already. Hard to explain lack of penetration, but if he hit it back far enough that deer could potentially still be alive. The temps are fantastic, no reason to rush. It will be just as dead when he gets there later even if it is dead now. Nothing to gain by rushing, but a lot to lose for sure. Bump that deer alive and it's probably bye bye birdy. 

Do something to take your mind off it, and head out to take up the trail cautiously a couple hours before dark would be my advice.


----------



## buckguts1970 (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm in. Hunting over a wheat field. Deer where hitting it hard 2 nights ago.
Fingers crossed 









Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Daisycutter (Jul 7, 2007)

Turkey Time.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

On Target said:


> I'm in. But thinking about my spot for tomorrow morning.


Time to get your head in to tonights game


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Got out about 340pm sitting in the same stand as yesterday’s sit. Weathers about identical to yesterday except NE wind instead of NW. Good luck all and be safe. Let the carnage begin!!


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

I'm in! Some nice rubs and scrapes on the way in









Sent from my SM-A526U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

throughtheice88 said:


> I'm a little suprised at the number of people encouraging @Lomanz to go after that deer already. Hard to explain lack of penetration, but if he hit it back far enough that deer could potentially still be alive. The temps are fantastic, no reason to rush. It will be just as dead when he gets there later even if it is dead now. Nothing to gain by rushing, but a lot to lose for sure. Bump that deer alive and it's probably bye bye birdy.
> 
> Do something to take your mind off it, and head out to take up the trail cautiously a couple hours before dark would be my advice.


That’s what I advised as well. And 12” of penetration, if we only knew the shot angle, is good. I stuck a buck quartered slightly away hit the opposite shoulder and most of my arrow was visible as he disappeared. I double lunged him and he was dead 100 yards away. I wish we had more info from the shooter then we could help him better.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Deer were already at my spot. Moved to the edge of a food plot.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

bigbucks160 said:


> View attachment 862294
> 
> this spike makes 5 bucks and about 20dnf


Man. Sure would be neat to have a high raised fence farm 😝😝




old graybeard said:


> He got you excited and that's all that matters. Nice buck.


Agree. Still get shakes after a doe kill. Hell little spike shot and killed this year I shook after. I'll quit the day that stops! 



Walleyeguy10 said:


> View attachment 862318
> I feel your pain 😫


Fell off a 14' wall building for bro. Had a bruise like that all the way up to pecker. He gave me about 5 minutes to get back to work! 



DEDGOOSE said:


> Just got done making my buddies at camp lunch... A favorite, always a hit
> 
> Deep fried Hard boiled eggs
> 
> View attachment 862327


If they're on here they will be on the sharted thread.....




aph said:


> I have a couple back up crossbows if you need to borrow one... not sure where you are located, but i am heading to camp near barryton/weidman tommorow.....


Thanks. Bows fixed...


I'm in. Been in hour or so. Set up for NE like weather said. Not happening.. TOO late to move now don't wanna bump em
Hope this deer herd ever calm works! Winds hitting me in the back of the head 😡🤬 hope it switches or lays down! "If" they come out and don't bust me I'm in and I'll let the air outta 1st doe I see without babies. Gal hunting at place has mom n babies she watched daily. I've glassed field and sat here twice. I'm where they come out 90% of time. Should be 30 yard chip shot  edge of beans tucked in a bit with great back cover. More hidden then what pic looks like. Thier in trouble if they do what they're supposed too! 

Good luck all!


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

ottertrapper said:


> We think alike finally reached one did just that she never flinched!! Lol...so I remembered I had my snort wheeze call figured that will get her moving....NOPE!! Lol... so then moved called to estrous grunt she stood right up came right at me! I’m like what?? I coulda drilled her at 18 yds easy I passed and she came all the way to 12 looking for that doe! Then a red squirrel chattered off to my left and she about lost her mind lol took off running so I got out clean! Squirrels are good for something! Back in stand by 3:45



My doe in estrus can call is by far my most valuable hunting tool. It works!


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

I may have to move to plot wind says SW but it’s hitting me in face sometimes from NE. Cant do NE here


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

I’m not happy, every time the wind gust it swirl’s. A Mature buck coming threw here just after sun down most evenings, he has made a few morning appearances also. I don’t need swirling winds the last 45 minutes before dark, I’m rolling the dice because I don’t know if he is cutting behind this stand or walking down the logging road. I’m guessing from the angle he is at in the picture’s he is cutting behind it and that won’t be good. But I’m about ready to bail out of this stand because of the winds .
Flight


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

snortwheeze said:


> Man. Sure would be neat to have a high raised fence farm 😝😝
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see your using a cup holder for that Busch lite AJ !
Flight


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

2 big fat baldies on their feet early. Feeding away from me


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Quiet here in Arenac county. Gorgeous though. I’m itching to get some fresh meat now. Last night the amount of does was insane. I know we have a lot of deer in my area, but my God. Apparently no one shoots does on my block. Good thing I do!!

Taking the family to dinner tomorrow night and the kid wants to hit the Halloween store. So I wouldn’t mind hanging one or two up tonight.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Ughhh, wind changed and chased off 3does and a four point. 
Probably should leave. I’m ruining a good spot.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Needs another year. The way he’s cruising not sure he will make it


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Much more relaxing start to my hunt tonight then last night. Been in on some NW lower public for about hour. All caught up in this thread. Congrats to to everyone this morning. Have scrapes in multiple directions from me. Dead calm, should hear them coming. It will take one of two bucks on cam in this area tonight for me to tag out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## rz6x59 (Nov 9, 2008)

The leaf blowers are out in full force today.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

I wonder how the guys that ignore scent control and just "hunt the wind" do on nights like this? It's coming from almost every direction. Hopefully all my scent control practices and being 30 foot up in my climber do the trick.


----------



## Daisycutter (Jul 7, 2007)

Crazy slow afternoon. Seems like it should be perfect and yet, not one hair!


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

I’m up and in 
Western Isabella county 
Good luck everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Haven't seen anything yet but it sure is beautiful out here 

Sent from my SM-A526U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Well my target came threw now I’m stuck in the tree while he chase’s doe’s .
Flight


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

November Sunrise said:


> Man I hate chisel plowed fields. Only thing worse than walking across them is dragging a deer across them.


I’ll drag a dead deer across anything! I signed up for the task. Please NS not a jab at you. I am just happy to seal the deal with too many encounters where dragging sled was empty.😊


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Maple_Ridge said:


> Sweatin my nads off....
> 
> Hung a stand tonight based on fresh info.....good gravey it's warm out
> 
> ...


MR, your "Man Card" is in some serious jeopardy! Only thing he's good for is a target backstop. Good luck!


----------



## Guy63 (Jan 7, 2018)

Lomanz said:


> No luck finding much blood, just started looking for the deer on this small 10acre parcel I had permission to be on. It could have easily move to next lot over


call the dogs in


----------



## Calhoun Archer (Feb 18, 2021)

Lomanz said:


> No luck finding much blood, just started looking for the deer on this small 10acre parcel I had permission to be on. It could have easily move to next lot over


Have you found any blood ? Spot where you hit him ?


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Lots of action tonight ended up seeing at least 5 different bucks. This two year old came right under me, lots of chasing action last half hour of light. Great night to be out.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Just got down. Surrounded by dnfs. A couple buttons and a spike. Only one I could have shot was the first one but I knew there were more behind her. They all stayed 45yd and further.

Pretty fun watching that many deer like that. They didn’t GAF about my box blind, but the windows are a little high for the chair I have in there. Gotta rethink that for shooting. Had to stand all awkward.

Never took a shot. I was hoping something would happen.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Ended up seeing that 4 a doe and BB and a last minute coyote that I couldn’t get in my sights because it was too dark. I wanted that yote!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

My son got an arrow in a DINK tonight around 5:15 but I think it’s a liver hit so we sat until dark and got out.
Critter and his dog will be here in the morning.
He won’t be sleeping tonight! 😳


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

I had a glimpse of one tomorrow’s a new day!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Ieatshrooms said:


> Lots of action tonight ended up seeing at least 5 different bucks. This two year old came right under me, lots of chasing action last half hour of light. Great night to be out.
> View attachment 862440


Must’ve been the right moon phase. 🌙


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

QDMAMAN said:


> My son got an arrow in a DINK tonight around 5:15 but I think it’s a liver hit so we sat until dark and got out.
> Critter and his dog will be here in the morning.
> He won’t be sleeping tonight! 😳


Best of luck ! Good plan with the dog.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Slowest start to the time in my memory. It’s like a bomb with a slow fuse. All I know I will be there when it goes off


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Ended up passing on a dandy 2.5 8 pt 
Damn that was hard but if it makes it he damn sure won’t get a pass next year 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Liver and Onions said:


> Also written with the small "n". DnF


When I'm buck hunting I write dNf.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Had a great sit tonight, just what I needed. Had a 2 year old short tined 8 come in to 10 yards and work a tree over for 5 minutes. I have no problem sticking a 2 year old but wasn't feeling it. The longer he stuck around the more interested I was getting in him. Was saying to myself YOU BETTER MOVE ALONG, THIS IS HAZARDOUS TO YOUR HEALTH. 

Then another buck comes in, giant 4 point that I have pictures of. Thought it might be a 2 year old from the pictures but standing next to the other buck he was obviously 1 year old. They finally moved off to lightly bump a doe around. 

Nights like this is why I hunt. 


The 4 point









Sent from my SM-A526U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Lomanz (May 5, 2009)

Calhoun Archer said:


> Have you found any blood ? Spot where you hit him ?


Yes I found arrow about 30 past shot site & only had 12” of penetration. Had minimal blood, crossed a cut corn field 200 yards wide & found very little blood on other side.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

BucksandDucks said:


> Had a great sit tonight, just what I needed. Had a 2 year old short tined 8 come in to 10 yards and work a tree over for 5 minutes. I have no problem sticking a 2 year old but wasn't feeling it. The longer he stuck around the more interested I was getting in him. Was saying to myself YOU BETTER MOVE ALONG, THIS IS HAZARDOUS TO YOUR HEALTH.
> 
> Then another buck comes in, giant 4 point that I have pictures of. Thought it might be a 2 year old from the pictures but standing next to the other buck he was obviously 1 year old. They finally moved off to lightly bump a doe around.
> 
> ...


I would probably shoot that four point and add him to the perfect eight and ten I have on the wall


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

riverman said:


> I would probably shoot that four point and add him to the perfect eight and ten I have on the wall


From the pictures I thought he was 2. Told my lease partner that I was shooting him if I got the chance. His body was tiny, will be a good target buck for my 13 year old daughter 

Sent from my SM-A526U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Lomanz said:


> Yes I found arrow about 30 past shot site & only had 12” of penetration. Had minimal blood, crossed a cut corn field 200 yards wide & found very little blood on other side.


Could you see where you hit him this morning or was it low light early?


----------



## Walleyeguy10 (12 mo ago)

2 does and 2 fawns no shots on the big girls beautiful night


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

He would blend in somewhere!!


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

Lomanz said:


> Yes I found arrow about 30 past shot site & only had 12” of penetration. Had minimal blood, crossed a cut corn field 200 yards wide & found very little blood on other side.



Was the deer broadside, quartering to you, or away from you? Any idea of entrance? How far away when you shot? Were you in a treestand or on the ground?

These questions will help get you answers from experienced hunters.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Should have brought my bow golfing. We are standing on the 9th tee, and a nice ten comes cruising by. Would have been a chip shot. Ok, sorry for the pun.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

QDMAMAN said:


> My son got an arrow in a DINK tonight around 5:15 but I think it’s a liver hit so we sat until dark and got out.
> Critter and his dog will be here in the morning.
> He won’t be sleeping tonight! 😳


Hope the boy finds him tommorow


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

QDMAMAN said:


> My son got an arrow in a DINK tonight around 5:15 but I think it’s a liver hit so we sat until dark and got out.
> Critter and his dog will be here in the morning.
> He won’t be sleeping tonight! 😳


Liver hits are usually always fatal. I’m predicting a positive outcome and looking forward to seeing the pictures of DINK’y.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

QDMAMAN said:


> My son got an arrow in a DINK tonight around 5:15 but I think it’s a liver hit so we sat until dark and got out.
> Critter and his dog will be here in the morning.
> He won’t be sleeping tonight!


I feel for your boy. Buck will be dead in his first bed. Plenty cold as well. Looking forward to pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Guy63 (Jan 7, 2018)

Lomanz said:


> Yes I found arrow about 30 past shot site & only had 12” of penetration. Had minimal blood, crossed a cut corn field 200 yards wide & found very little blood on other side.


I've killed lots of deer with little or no blood.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

retired dundo said:


> Hope the boy finds him tommorow


He will


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

riverman said:


> I would probably shoot that four point and add him to the perfect eight and ten I have on the wall


I was just saying to myself, I would smoke that 4pts. Azz


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

November Sunrise said:


> Man I hate chisel plowed fields. Only thing worse than walking across them is dragging a deer across them.


No, even worse is crossing one after two inches of rain, reaching your stand with boots covered by inches of sticky clay. I have spent minutes cleaning them off with sticks before climbing in


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

QDMAMAN said:


> My son got an arrow in a DINK tonight around 5:15 but I think it’s a liver hit so we sat until dark and got out.
> Critter and his dog will be here in the morning.
> He won’t be sleeping tonight!


Critter has the best dogs around! If he’s dead, his dogs will find him in no time! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Just a little guy tonight. Felt good to get out. Work tomorrow, cleaning things up tomorrow evening then rut-cation starts Saturday am woo yah ! Not liking the forecast but got to hunt. Will focus on cool ams and water sources. About the only advice I got for high temps during the pre-rut. Time to get after em boys! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

QDMAMAN said:


> My son got an arrow in a DINK tonight around 5:15 but I think it’s a liver hit so we sat until dark and got out.
> Critter and his dog will be here in the morning.
> He won’t be sleeping tonight! 😳


Good luck!!


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Congrats to all the successful hunters and well wishes for those still in recovery mode. I'll be joining you in the morning. Should be getting better by the day now.

Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

The stud came out of the swamp at 6:06. Watched him for 15 minutes. He crossed in front of me at 40 yds. Went up on a hill and started chasing a buck into my crp field. Close but no cigar.


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

I climbed into my favorite hardwoods stand at like 4:30, wind was good but not great for the set but good was good enough. There’s an old lane going right by stand that we use a couple times of year to grab firewood, everything was like a leaf carpet, just awesome (love the hardwoods) I’m in bout 15 minutes, all settled, light a cigarette, 5 minutes later I see some movement 70 yrds, he steps into lane and hits a licking branch, paws up ground, i look down the lane and there’s 3 scrapes opened, I hunted that stand 2 evening sits 3 days ago and they weren’t there. He starts coming, stops at 50yrds and is hitting another, there is also one 20 yrds from stand, so I knew he was gonna hit it, now I’m getting a good look at him and he’s bout a 110”/120” 8, so I figured I was gonna do him as he was bout to give me a perfect shot in my favorite stand, so I put cigarette out pinching it with my fingers and slip it into my jacket pocket, grab my bow, clip on, all of sudden he jumps, huff snorts, bout 10yrds, I’m thinking wtf, he standing there alert, I knew he didn’t wind me, I figured he didn’t see me move as he wasn’t pinned on me, then I see something coming from where he came from, then the deer knocks outta there, it was a big azz black lab, I was pissed, I climbed down and jumped outta there cuz didn’t want the buck off his direction and wind me , want him to think it was the neighbors dog that spooked him as he is probably already familiar with, so I can go back in there and kill his azz.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Was a great hunt. Lotta deer. No shots. Cripple with a compound on the ground tough gig. I don't give easy though. Congrats to those who scored! Stuffs getting good out there  
I'll be in tomorrow a.m. 

Good luck to your son @QDMAMAN !


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Best sit of the year this afternoon. I had deer around the whole time. Three different small bucks chasing two doe around. With 15 minutes of light left I see a heavy deer moving through a thick stand of aspen. It’s a nice buck, tall wide rack. He sticks around in the thick stuff and never comes out. It’s dark now and I hear him still cruising. I had to wait 30 minutes and back out. The ground was soaked still and I felt I got out good. I’ll be back in the morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Saw 7 tonight with 2 being small basket bucks. One buck was kinda pushing a dnf around a bit but nothing aggressive, they were just like, give it a rest dude and ended up just walking off the other way. The other buck, cruising the edge of the corn. Looking forward to hit it Sat morn!
Btw....not a pit blind, just a small shallow depression where some big blowdowns are against a dead tree trunk. Makes a great spot to sit. I look for these. Also like big briar patches.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

QDMAMAN said:


> My son got an arrow in a DINK tonight around 5:15 but I think it’s a liver hit so we sat until dark and got out.
> Critter and his dog will be here in the morning.
> He won’t be sleeping tonight!


Well??? Did Critter find the buck?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

dewy6068 said:


> Well??? Did Critter find the buck?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Yes and no.
Critter showed up at 9:30 and Lulu sorted things out and was off on a decent blood trail.
After over a mile she was doing zig zags in a standing cornfield and eventually jumped the buck and 2 doe. The buck was moving just fine and we watched him run for another 1/4 mile, tail up.
The spot where he left the cornfield we found a marble sized blood clot.
I went back later and found the arrow but I believe he’s carrying the broadhead.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

QDMAMAN said:


> Yes and no.
> Critter showed up at 9:30 and Lulu sorted things out and was off on a decent blood trail.
> After over a mile she was doing zig zags in a standing cornfield and eventually jumped the buck and 2 doe. The buck was moving just fine and we watched him run for another 1/4 mile, tail up.
> The spot where he left the cornfield we found a marble sized blood clot.
> I went back later and found the arrow but I believe he’s carrying the broadhead.


Bummer! I knew his dog would find the deer dead or alive. Well, at least you know he will survive! Shoulder hit?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

dewy6068 said:


> Bummer! I knew his dog would find the deer dead or alive. Well, at least you know he will survive! Shoulder hit?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


No, I believe it was high and back.


----------

